# Top Ten Surf Fishing Items



## AndrewOSpencer (Jul 17, 2013)

My ten favorite things for fishing the surf

1. Two Big Rods and 4-5 bait rods. 
2. PVC Rod Holders
3. Ice Chest
4. 4wd Truck
5. Spider and Pyramid weights
6. www.swellinfo.com
7. Sun Protection
8. Leaders
9. Circle hooks and fresh dead shrimp
10. Kids

I go into more detail over at my silly blog, but I'm interested in hearing what you veterans feel are must haves. So, what do you feel is a must?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Incoming tide.
2' or less waves.
2 days before or after full moon.
Moon directly over or under.
Absent swimmers.
First aid kit.
Cooperative wife/girlfriend.
Binoculars to watch bikinis down the beach/check on other fisherpeople.
FishBites.
Hungry fish: 1. black drum 2. croaker 3. redfish 4. shark (Or in a perfect world, pomps)!!


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd be happy just seeing the surf look that way.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

We usually throw in a couple of dogs


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

1. 15-20 rods to catch anything from piggy perch to jaws. 2.All tackle,hooks,weights,leaders,ect. for all the rods. 3.Different ice chests for beer,food,bait, and fish. 4.First aid kit, including pain killers and vinegar. 5.Chairs and shade, need to be comfortable. 6.Bait. 7.Something to do, horse shoes, washers, corn hole, ect. 8. Rod holders. 9.Tools, pliers, screwdrivers,crescent wrench, ect. for reels,truck, or anything else that might break. 10. Friends. There's nothing worse than catching a fish of a lifetime and not having your buddies there to rub it in there face.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Dont forget the 5 gallon bucket and a roll of toilet paper.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Baby powder/toilet paper
Pump up sprayer
air mattress/tent
propane grill 
shovel 
tow strap 
propane torch 
100% deet
fishing gear
Girlfriend


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

This got me thinking about putting together a general list of stuff I usually take:
Rods
Tackle
Rod holders
Sledge hammer
Coolers
Ice
Bug spray
Sun screen
Shovel
Tow strap
Jumper cables
First aid
Rope
Stringer
Buckets
Aerator
Batteries
Cast net
Table
Bait
Bait bucket
Binoculars
Chairs
Pop up
Sand stakes
Board for cutting
Tape measure
Fishing license
Zip ties
Knives
Phone charger
Kayak
Powder
Any other suggestions? Thanks


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Camera equipment

Beer/bud

Shade

Extra top shot

Music

1st aide

ICE!!!!!

Baby powder

Fixa flat/tire plugs/extra belts etc

Beer/bud

* in no particular order


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

What about a tent cot all of the above equipment and plenty of MOJO.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

gaftop said:


> This got me thinking about putting together a general list of stuff I usually take:
> Rods
> Tackle
> Rod holders
> ...


That's a good list.
Only thing I can think of to add to it is fresh water for rinsing.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Wading belt wading shoes my rod my super spooks and a she dog or 2 a couple soft plastics roach and motor oil colors my stringer my pliers and some beer in my cooler to celebrate! Cmon summer

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

Of all the replies/lists and I only see a cast-net on Gaftops list. Ha, just messing with you guys. Here are a few more to add to the compilation:

-generator
-gas can 
-lights
-farm jack (Hi-Lift jack)
-camera
-radio

Luckily I have a trailer that I load down, so I'm very fortunate to have a little extra room.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Dog

Fishing Gear

Beer/Ice/Water/Food

Baby Powder

Gig

Tow Strap

Spare Tire

Camera

First Aid Kit

PPE Glock 23


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

1. Game plan for target fish (Shark fishing, Meatfish or Bait fishing)

2. Check surf conditions (Tides, Swells, Wind, Air Temp, Water Temp, Current direction, Barometric pressure) http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/surfside-texas

3. Sunrise/Sunset, Moonrise/Moonset http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/sunrise.html 
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/moonrise.html

4. Kayak, Paddle, Seat, PFD, Rods-Reels, Leaders, Weights, Floats, Knives, Hook release, Rigging needle, Cutting board, Measuring tape, Tail rope, Fighting belt, Harness, Straps)

5. Coolers with bait for target fish, castnet

6. Emergency/Maintenance (Long tow strap, Battery cables, Spare tire, fixaflat, Pressure guage, Bug spray, Thermacell, Lanterns, Headlamps, flashlights, First aid kit, Sunscreen, Sidearm, full tank of gas!)

7. Grill, propane, Firewood, Charcoal, Lighter, Clean water

8. Cooler with Food and Drinks, Coffee, plenty of fresh water and Ice!

9. Waders, Extra clothes, Jacket, Wading boots, Hats, Towels, Baby powder, Shampoo, Soap

10. Camera, Binoculars, Cellphone, Tunes


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

11. Shovel, Rubber mallet, rod holders, wrenches, pliers, extra belts


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

The complete list:

1. Game plan for target fish (Shark fishing, Meatfish or Bait fishing)

2. Check surf conditions (Tides, Swells, Wind, Air Temp, Water Temp, Current direction, Barometric pressure) http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/surfside-texas

3. Sunrise/Sunset, Moonrise/Moonset http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/sunrise.html 
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/moonrise.html

4. Kayak, Paddle, Seat, PFD, Rods-Reels, Rod holders, Rubber mallet, Leaders, Weights, Floats, Knives, Hook release, Rigging needle, Cutting board, Measuring tape, Tail rope, Fighting belt, Harness, Straps)

5. Coolers with bait for target fish, castnet

6. Emergency/Maintenance (Long tow strap, Battery cables, Spare tire, fixaflat, Pressure guage, Wrenches, Screwdriver, Pliers, Extra belts 
Bug spray, Thermacell, Lanterns, Headlamps, Flashlights, First aid kit, Sunscreen, Sidearm, full tank of gas!)

7. Tentcot, Sleeping bag, Chair, Grill, propane, Firewood, Charcoal, Lighter, Clean water, Shovel

8. Cooler with Food and Drinks, Coffee, plenty of fresh water and Ice!

9. Waders, Extra clothes, Jacket, Wading boots, Hats, Towels, Baby powder, Shampoo, Soap

10. Camera, Binoculars, Cellphone, Tunes


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

1. Luck


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

1.) Rods for targeted fish.
2.) PVC rod holders.
3.) Tackle for targeted fish.
4.) Cast net.
5.) Aerator/live well, battery to run it and a bucket to change the water.
6.)Ray guards. (I don't know how they haven't been mentioned yet)
7.) Fresh water to rinse off with. I carry a 5 gallon ozarka jug with a few extra small bottles.
8.) Towel and a change of clothes.
9.) 2 Ice chests, one for drinks and one for fish.
10.) Family (wife and kids) if they are up for the trip.

Hard to narrow it down to 10

11.) Chairs 
12.) Tools (pliers, knife)
13.) This is a new one I am adding to my normal list. First aid kit with vinegar.
14.) Shade
15.) The kitchen sink if it will fit.

I think I need to buy a trailer to haul everything. HA


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey What, when are you coming back home. I enjoyed your detailed reports and photo's of your Terrier.
Oh, We All Need Some MOJO. or at least I do.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

dbarham said:


> Wading belt wading shoes my rod my super spooks and a she dog or 2 a couple soft plastics roach and motor oil colors my stringer my pliers and some beer in my cooler to celebrate! Cmon summer
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


 X2......Don't forget spoons and maybe a mirrolure...and a do-net


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Dead Wait's avatar, post #3 and a blanket.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

troutless said:


> Hey What, when are you coming back home. I enjoyed your detailed reports and photo's of your Terrier.
> Oh, We All Need Some MOJO. or at least I do.


Haha, thanks. I will be back at the end of April but only for 2 weeks. I think I have to come back to Korea for another 3 months after that. Not sure yet. If i have to stay another 3 months I'll post some reports from here.

:brew:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

mccain said:


> X2......Don't forget spoons and maybe a mirrolure...and a do-net


Yep yep and yep

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Reading this list makes me appreciate how varied the types of surf fishing are in Texas.

When I fish in the surf it is in the summer, and I am fishing for trout. If there are none around, I will entertain myself with whatever is biting, but the target species is trout.

One of my favorite aspects of surf fishing is how easy it is, and how little gear I need. I like to drive down to Galveston in the dark, listening to the fishing show on 610 AM radio, and park on the beach just as the sky starts to lighten.

I will have a rod and reel, a small box with a few extra jig heads and soft plastics baits. Maybe a spoon, Mirrolure and/or topwater in there. Belt with a stringer on it. A pair of needle nosed pliers. Wading boots on. That's it.

Putting a few surf specs on that stringer is a great feeling. When it's on, it's so cheap and easy that I feel like I am stealing!

Of course, I do have a spare rod and reel in the truck, and some more baits and terminal tackle. And an ice chest and a filet knife.

****, typing this has got me excited for summer! This year I will be free as a bird during the weekdays. Can't wait to see some of those Wednesday morning, slick calm, green to the beach days that I used to cry about in years' past. This year I will be able to go whenever I want! Bring it on!!!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

ok...I've seen "baby powder" on 2 posts. I'm missing something. please enlighten. could it be dealing with uncle Ted's lyrics "get a little talcum, borrow it from Malcolm"?


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

Everything is pretty well covered here. Don't forget a bottle ammonia for jellyfish stings.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

mccain said:


> ok...I've seen "baby powder" on 2 posts. I'm missing something. please enlighten. could it be dealing with uncle Ted's lyrics "get a little talcum, borrow it from Malcolm"?


Baby powder helps with chaffing.

When we stay down for long periods on the sand I'll generally wear some sort of under armor or nike "tight" type of underwear to help keep sand out and at night once you dry off and change apply baby powder.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jul 17, 2013)

Good lists fellas. Definitely helpful.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

hide-away-key...
or extra in a pocket...
especially w/several people in a vehicle.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

mccain said:


> ok...I've seen "baby powder" on 2 posts. I'm missing something. please enlighten. could it be dealing with uncle Ted's lyrics "get a little talcum, borrow it from Malcolm"?


 If you ever get a serious case of BEACH BALLS you will know what the powder is for. I like cornstarch. If you stay several days you will get a neon red scrotum and taint and it gets so bad you can barely walk. I would add a small pair of bolt cutters to the list if you use heavy cable and a good tail rope. Sunscreen-bug spray-cast net are essentials. Shovel-bucket-carpet pieces-tow strap-2 by 4 or 2 by 6 or two. Headlight comes in handy.


----------



## Blue Streak Fabrication (Apr 28, 2011)

BABY POWDER

BABY POWDER

BABY POWDER

did I mention I love baby powder?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*No One Mentioned*

Look out for the 
Birds..


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Boudreaux's Butt Paste comes before anything on my list!


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

These post remind me of the game we used to play when we were traveling out of town. The first person starts by saying, "I'm going surf fishing and I'm taking a rod and reel." The next person says, "I'm going surf fishing and I'm taking a rod and reel and an ice chest." And the list keeps growing.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

1. FLOTATION DEVICE (LIFE PRESERVER) Only this is in order of necessity
2. Cell phone (leave in vehicle or on dry ground in a plastic ziplock bag)
3. Sunscreen
4. Long pants
5. Sunproof shirt
6. Sunproof hat
7. Wade fishing belt with pouch/lure box
8. Sun glasses
9. Diving boots or old shoes for wading
10. Long stringer or mesh bag with O ring


----------

